# Kick *** Kung Fu



## michaeledward (May 3, 2006)

My wife found this link the other day. 

It looks a bit like Dance Dance Revolution (or DDR to the hip crowd).

I am thinking that having spent years learning Kenpo, turning my learning into a video game is not something I would wish to do. But, it does look interesting.

http://www.newscientisttech.com/article.ns?id=dn9092&feedId=online-news_rss20

Here's a video clip.

http://www.kickasskungfu.net/gallery/video/featurevideo.mpg


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2006)

Looks like a lot of fun. And just image the workout you can get if you do that with weights on your hands and feet, in your mind it would be a game not a workout so you wouldn't feel tired as easely.

Althoug that's imposible to do at home. Who's living room is that big, certanely not mine.


----------



## realc4ever (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I arrived at this old thread through the search engine.
The links above are dead but they are referring to an old real live martial arts game (2006 I think) that is here.






in reply to the kick *** kung fu game, they have finally been able to bring it home to play on the playstation 3.

Here is an in depth gameplay of it as well as the game trailer.

the game works by streaming video of you into the game, so whatever moves you do, it will be exactly like that when you play the game.  There are difficulty levels as well so you can set it on hard to test your martial arts skills.

It will be out around october 2010 as a download for around 20.00.

http://www.the-fun-zone.com/kungfu-live/index.html
scroll down a bit for the videos


----------

